# Fun Dog Shows in Lancashire



## gingerB (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this forum and am looking for some fun dog shows in and around Lancashire to enter this year - any help greatly appreciated :001_smile:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

There is normally a Greyhound Rescue fun show in Leyland, Preston, and also an Open and fun show (I think) in Great Harwood.

Not sure on others, but those were the ones we entered last year


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Theres a fun show in Blackpool 
A Companion Dog Show with Pedigree & Novelty Classes Novelty Classes will be Judged by
Linda Nolan (The Nolans)  entries on the day

Sunday 24th July 2011

it is running along side Tower DTC KC Licenced Open Obedience Show ill be entering the Rally O trial also taking place so come along and enjoy your self


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

The great harwood show puts on a fun dog show (for any dog) as well as a open show (for pedigree's).

GREAT HARWOOD Show

We are going!


----------



## gingerB (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for replies.
Leoti can you send me a link for more info on Blackpool show please i have tried googling it but come up with nothing.
Cheers


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww damn! I'm not off work that weekend for Great Harwood this year... Might see if my OH will take Holls down for the open  I'm up north end of June so if anyone knows of any shows that week I'm game


----------

